# Overcoming Privacy room shortcomings



## 89607 (May 31, 2005)

Hi everyone, wondered if anyone else has had this experience...

Quite recently purchsed a Large 350 Privacy room (not zipped method) for our Autoroller, and having had two occasions with which to use it, slept in it the second time with 2 other people on some very comfortable airbeds - really quite comfortable  

As yet i've not bought the underskirt protection Fiamma sell, but I think it may be a good idea judging by how the wind whipped underneath the camper at times, but that;s not I see the main problem.

For me the method by which the side panels butt up to the side of the motorhome is really lacking any sort of stability and good design. Just a twist grip pole against which you tie a bulkyish piece of foam and try to ensure it stays put once you've also nailed down the side sheets seems impossible to achieve - and that;s on the good side.

The other side is sticking out over the door, and thus i'm left with about a 6 inch gap where the double bunk overhangs the drivers door ready to bring in some more wind, rain, flys etc etc.

Don't get me wrong i think the quality of the plastics and the method of erection is very good just it gets let down where you really need it to not let you down the most, ie against the motorhome.

Has anyone had a similar issue, and overcome it, I would be really grateful to hear your solution(s)

Thanks very much in advance

Neil


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi DP, It appears that the fitting of the wind out awning was done without consideration to the possibility of a privacy room being added at a later date!

So many times I see 'vans with awnings fitted, and to be honest, quite amazed at the positioning of the things, for reasons you have mentioned, A big mistake is to have an awning fitted, where the ends are aligned vertically with a door, window, locker, garage door etc. once the privacy room sides are erected,..renders that locker etc. useless!

A bit of forward thinking is req'd by the fitters methinks! :roll: 

regards M&D


----------

